# SRM Cube Club



## abunickabhi (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the SRM Cube thread. Post your queries here.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2017)

New video is up!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2017)

Technically our club was founded when we made this video at the end of 2015!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 17, 2020)

The cube club was about to host Nats 2020 in April this year, just before COVID hit and cancelled all WCA competitions. I hope many activities will be planned by the club in the coming years.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 1, 2021)

SRM cube club has over 5000 cubes for mosaic. We have got something big planned for the year 2021. Stay tuned!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2021)

We will be having another online competition this week! PM for details


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 16, 2021)

Chennai is exiting lockdown now. Uneless the third wave spikes a lot, we can expect to have official WCA competitions in SRM by early 2022.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 30, 2022)

We might have an unofficial cube competition soon this year which would be followed by a WCA comp most likely. We have organised 4 WCA comps till date in SRM with the first one being done in 2014.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 28, 2022)

We need to organize a competition soon after the COVID that stopped us from organizing Nationals in 2020.

We have had club meetings and unofficial comps, but it is high time we get WCA comps going.


----------

